# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  New 'Card Playing' Prosthetic Hand Allows Little Boy to Play UNO

## Eddie

This is another great story from e-NABLE.  Some group members helped a mother create a 3D printed hand for her little boy so that he could play card games like UNO and Go Fish.  Using a special card holder, some hot glue, velcro and part of a 3D printed cyborg beast, they were able to come up with the perfect solution for a little boy named Keegen.  Read more about this at http://3dprint.com/7604/e-nable-prosthetic-card-hand/

----------

